# Upgrade from 301 to 501



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

If we take advantage of the Dish offer for a 501 at $199, can you just swap it out or does it need special installation? Does it need another cable run, like UTV? Dad has had Dish for a few months, a 301 with a 500 dish. Can the 501 only record one show at a time? I understand you can watch one "recorded" show while recording a new show, right? But you cannot record one show while watching another "live" show? If another cable was run from the dish, couldn't he record a live show on the 501 and watch another live show using his 301? I assume he could switch back and forth with the same remote?
He really likes my D* UTV but he's not going to change systems so we have to work with Dish. I don't think he'll want to spend the money for a 721 so he's about convinced to go with a 501.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ken,

Unforutunately the only receiver that Dish has right now that sounds like what you want to do is the 721. The 501 has 1 tuner, so it will never be able to record one show while watching another one live. To do that, you must have 2 tuners. Which the 721 has, and your UTV has. Running another line to a 501 will do you no good.

As for hooking a 501 up, all you would need to do is unscrew the cable from the 301 and screw it into the 501. That's all there is to it. 

Of course, the other option is to keep the 301 where it is, and add a 501 to the system. This would give 2 tuners at the same location, and the pvr capability of the 501 as well. You'd have to run another line to the 501, though.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *
> 
> Of course, the other option is to keep the 301 where it is, and add a 501 to the system. This would give 2 tuners at the same location, and the pvr capability of the 501 as well. You'd have to run another line to the 501, though. *


Thanks, Mark. That's pretty much what I figured. The Dish Web site says that installation is free with the $199 special on the 501. I suppose that would include running the cable for it, then he could use both the 301 and 501. He has a twin, dual Dish 500 dish so just another cable should do it, right?
I also understand that they're getting low on 501s and are giving 508s instead. I don't know what the difference is, though.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The install for the 501 upgrade probably *won't* include running the cable...it might, but I wouldn't count on it. From what I've read, the installation consists of bringing the box into your house, unpacking it, unhooking the receiver it will replace, put the 501 there and hook it up, and make sure it works. 

The difference between the 501 and 508 is hard drive space - the 501 has a 40GB drive (35 hours recording time) and the 508 has an 80GB drive (70 hours recording time).


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

*Mark* is exactly right about the install. It's just a swap-out. You would pay extra, probably $49 to have another drop from the dish run to another room for one of the rcvrs.

That would make the most sense if you want to watch/record 2 different shows at the same time.

But, Kenster, it doesn't look like you Dad qualifies for the PVR501 UPG promo. It was designed for long-time custs & it's a way for them to upgrade to some of the new technology new subscribers are getting. You have to have been a DISH cust before August 2001. :shrug:

The idea of the UPG promo isn't just to give anybody who opted for the 301 instead of the 501 to change their mind & "pay the difference."


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HTguy _
> * You have to have been a DISH cust before August 2001. :shrug:
> 
> OOps! Didn't see that part.
> ...


He didn't change his mind. He was never offered anything but the basic receiver from the local Dish People he called. He didn't know about the recording receivers until after I got mine a few months later. He is an elderly gent with terminal cancer and can do hardly anything but watch TV. Even when the installers were there, and Dad expressed his disappointment when he found that he could not record (to his VCR) while watching another program, they still didn't mention any alternatives. Maybe we can work something out or Dad can decide if he wants to pay the full price. He now wishes he had gone with DirectTV and gotten a UTV like mine! I wonder why they charge $300 for a 501 when you can get a UTV (that does SO much more) for $100 to $200?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenster _
> *
> 
> He didn't change his mind. He was never offered anything but the basic receiver from the local Dish People he called. He didn't know about the recording receivers until after I got mine a few months later. He is an elderly gent with terminal cancer and can do hardly anything but watch TV. Even when the installers were there, and Dad expressed his disappointment when he found that he could not record (to his VCR) while watching another program, they still didn't mention any alternatives... *


Well, that is certainly disapointing to hear. I can't imagine why why any dealer would not at least mention the PVR option.

You didn't say what promo your Dad signed up on but he also could have gotten a 2nd 301 for little or no extra cost if he needs to record one show while watching another.

Sometimes it pays to do a little homework before you purchase.

If he calls the 800# he can probably get a good deal on a 2nd rcvr installed.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As a warning.... after you run a switch check, the 501 will start downloading the firmware, then appear to have no video signal as the green light blinks to upgrade the firmware. So, once you install, give it about 20-30 minutes to get up to speed.

If you can wait, there is the 508, which has a larger hard drive capacity.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HTguy _
> 
> Sometimes it pays to do a little homework before you purchase.
> 
> ...


----------

